# The Traveling EmmROd Packrod



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.emmrod.com/packrod-cast-fishing-pole/ ( this link is to the newer model , same same. )

Hey All.

I saw the tread on the "traveling lure" and thought this may be some fun too.

Idea is to send the emmrod around australia to see how many different species the AKFF members can catch with it ( and the biggest fish )

These are hard as guts little rods and u can treat them like you stole them "Rough"

I dont use this emmrod very often (unless im doing a hike hunt/fish)

Rules :

1. You lose it you buy a new one .

2. You can have the rod for a max of two weeks

3. You must supply your own reel

4. You pay postage to the next person in line.

5. Every attempt to record the catch via video or still images must be taken  ( we have to show off this thing lol )

Not worried about it getting broken , because u basically have to hacksaw it to do anything bad to it haha .

Whos keen ?


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

All these views and No-One interested?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I imagine it's the postage cost + liability for a rod that's putting people off.

I could give it a run of North Canberra when I get back but that's hardly the exotic destination you had in mind.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

StevenM said:


> linx said:
> 
> 
> > All these views and No-One interested?
> ...


Hahaha


----------

